# Framework ohne JSP?



## Griller (20. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe mit Java bisher erst ein etwas groesseres Programm erstellt, bei dem ich aber kein Frontend erstellen brauchte und mit JSE ausgekommen bin. Als noch VB6 Entwickler war ich von Eclipse und Java schwer begeistert. Weiterhin habe ich diverse Web-Anwendungen mit PHP erstellt, aber keine mit OO. Was mich dabei immer genervt hat war die muehsame Tipperei bis jedes Feld in seiner CRUD Form getippt war und der Insert/Update SQL fehlerfrei war. 

Nun soll eine neue WebAnwendung erstellt werden, die aber inhaltlich mit einem bestehenden VB6 Programm zusammenhaengt. 

Bis letzter Woche war ich der Meinung, dass es mit J2EE relativ leicht sei, eine WebAnwendung zu erstellen, die auf einen Prozess mit der Geschäftslogik (EJB Beans?) zugreift, so dass ich spaeter die VB6 Anwendung als Java-GUI Anwendung neu erstelle und alle fehlende Logik im Server ergänze, so dass ich die nur noch an genau einer Stelle habe. 

Auf der Suche nach Tutorials bin ich dann irgendwie beim SeamFramework gelandet. Wow hab ich gedacht, das kuemmert sich um das was dem JEE noch fehlt. Nach kurzer Zeit im Kampf mit JSP hab ich mir dann gedacht, es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich weiterhin saemtliche Felder x-mal tippen muss. Das hat doch bestimmt schon jemand besser gemacht. 
Nun stoebere ich seit einer Woche hier im Forum, und hab einen schnellen Blick in Spring sowie Netbeans mit Glasfish 3 und JEE6 geworfen. Aber immer muss ich diese nervigen JSP Seiten erstellen.

Heute bin ich auf Tapestry 5 gestossen, bei dem ich auf den ersten schnellen Blick den Eindruck hatte, der muehsame Weg ueber JSP koennte dabei entfallen. Ich wollte mit Jumpstart 4.5.2 beginnen (Tapestry JumpStart: Home), und mein erster Eindruck war bestens.
Der Download der notwendigen Libs ist dabei als Ant Task vorbereitet. Aber leider ist ein Server http://www.chenillekit.org/ nicht erreichtbar, so dass ich da im Augenblick nicht weiterkomme.

Soweit ich heute gelesen habe, muss ich auch mit Tapestry immer noch fuer jede Stammdatentabelle eine JSP Seite erstellen muss. Die sind aber deutlich schneller erstellt, da es da einen Tag gibt, der dann dafuer sorgt, dass die Forum automatisiert erstellt wird. Aber auch dabei muss ich mich immer noch mit JSP befassen. Gibt es kein Framework, dass mir das alles abnimmt und bei dem ich quasi gar nichts mehr per HTML selber machen muss? Oder bin ich bisher nur noch nicht tief genug eingestiegen? 

Willi der Griller


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2010)

Wenn du JSPs nicht magst kannst du ja entweder Wicket (Javaklassen + XHTML Seiten) oder JSF mit Facelets(XML+Javaklassen) probieren 
"Felder tippen" gehört meist leider dazu, manchmal gibt es ein bisschen IDE Unterstützung.


----------



## number8 (21. Jan 2010)

Naja, eine Tapestry5 tml-Datei als JSP zu bezeichnen ist auch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Antoras (24. Jan 2010)

Die Frage hat mich auch schon mal beschäftigt, hab bisher darauf aber noch keine Antwort gefunden.

Unter JSP gibt es mit JSTL und Custom-Tags ja die Möglichkeit Teile des HTML-Codes zu ersetzen. Hat schon mal jemand davon gehört, dass jemand nur mit Tags eine JSP aufgebaut hat? Und wie sieht das mit JSF und Facelets aus? Hat man da nochmal erweiterte Möglichkeiten komplett ohne HTML auszukommen oder schenkt sich da nicht viel?

Wobei das pure Ersetzen von HTML mit Tags ja keinen großen Sinn macht. Ob ich jetzt ein HTML-Tag in die View schreibe oder eben ein Tag einer anderen Sprache macht ja erstmal keinen großen Unterschied (bei einfachen Tags mit Header-/Bodydeklaration).

Mich würde noch mehr interessieren ob es eine Technik gibt, mit der man z.B. nach dem Schema eines LayoutManagers bei einem GUI die Komponenten im View anordnen kann (das Framework würde daraus dann HTML-/CSS-Code machen). Weiß jemand ob sich da schon irgendwas in Entwicklung befindet?


----------



## Griller (24. Jan 2010)

Antoras hat gesagt.:


> Mich würde noch mehr interessieren ob es eine Technik gibt, mit der man z.B. nach dem Schema eines LayoutManagers bei einem GUI die Komponenten im View anordnen kann (das Framework würde daraus dann HTML-/CSS-Code machen).



Genau so hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt.


----------



## Atze (24. Jan 2010)

also so eine art drag n drop für webseiten? weiß garnicht ob das einige html-designer a la dreamweaver das überhaupt können, oder obs im jsp bereich da sowas gibt, mich hat das getippe noch nie so wirklich gestört. wenn du tabelle etc erstellst, tust du das ja meist eh in schleifen, einzelne felder und formulare sind ja dann schnell geschrieben. außerdem erzeugen so wysiwyg dinger immer n haufen müll, der eh händisch angepasst werden muss, damit er in mehreren browsern einigermaßen gut aussieht. ist meist mehr arbeit die fehler des designers auszubügeln als das ding direkt selber zu schreiben, meiner meinung nach. so würde es im jsp falle auch wohl aussehen.


----------



## Rydl (13. Feb 2010)

Wenn dir Tapestry gefällt, probier mal Tynamo - Home. Die haben ein paar Bibliotheken geschrieben, mit denen du CRUD Apps recht einfach zusammenbauen können solltest.


----------



## fkh (14. Feb 2010)

Weitere Frameworks, mit denen zu Webfrontends programmieren kannst sind zudem Google Web Toolkit - Google Code und ZK - Direct RIA. Bei beiden arbeitest du nicht mit JSP, falls das für dich wichtig ist.


----------



## JanHH (18. Feb 2010)

Netbeans hat so eine JSF-Taglib, die mit einem GUI-Builder arbeitet; funktioniert sogar.


----------



## JanHH (18. Feb 2010)

Und bei seam gibts ja als Teil von seam-gen auch eine Funktion, die einem eine komplete CRUD-Applikation aus einem bestehenden Datenbankschema erzeugt.


----------



## byte (18. Feb 2010)

Spontan fällt mir noch Spring Roo ein: Spring Roo | SpringSource.org

Aber für ernsthafte UIs muss man schon selbst UI Code schreiben. Wenn Du keine Lust auf HTML und Co hast, dann nimm Dir am besten ein RIA Framework wie GWT oder machs mit JavaScript + Lib a la ExtJS.


----------

